# Scientific Atlanta Explorer 2200



## Cheddar (Aug 3, 2010)

We are planning to purchase a new TV. We are on Comcast Cable and have our main TV using a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 HD box and our second TV on a S A Explorer 2200 box, both boxes rented from Comcast. The 2200 box is necessary to get some programs i.e., The Golf Channel. We are replacing our second TV and would like to know if the newer TVs have anything within that would replace the 2200 box, and if so, what is it called? If I buy a TV with it already in, it will save $7.00 a month. Thanks, Cheddar


----------

